# Have I Recovered?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Have i recovered? Its been a while now but i don't know. I never think about DP. I don't have anxiety anymore, I never analyze every action and every thought, and i know longer feel weird. It feels like there is a very thin veil between me and everything i see. Its like the only symptom i have is feels like im looking through the world in a very thin veil. But its not terrifying. Its not even that annoying anymore. Like it no longer really bothers me. It unsettles me a bit. And i do have a very slight off perception with time. I am just depressed no severely but definitely depressed to a certain extent. And now and then i am a little dopey and concentration is out.

So why do i feel off? Can depression cause me to feel like this? If i was to have an episode of depression like proper harsh disgustingly horrible depression which for me doesn't last long, it does intensify to the point where it feels like everything and everyone is passing me. Is that really depersonalization? I know i suffered with bad DP for at least 2 years 24/7. But over the months and i mean months its stopped. So what am i experiencing now? I have heard many depressed people describe depression as feeling off and watching the world go by and having no meaning. Which is how i feel. But the DP side of things doesn't bother me. Its not a weird sensation for me anymore. I don't feel weird in this world anymore, i don't feel odd. I just feel a bit frustrated and that i feel "off".

Anyone relate or can anyone out there give their opinion on what it is i have if anything? How can i progress if possible because its been like this for months i feel so much better but the intensity isn't changed. Its like constantly feel off.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

I feel "off" too! I feel like life is passing me by and it has lost some of the meaning it used to have. This does`nt neccesarily mean that there is depression, it could still be a symptom of DPD.

Congratulations on your progress. I believe I still have DP but it does`nt rule my life anymore, just gives me some obstacles in everyday life.

Sorry that I have no specific advice for you, but it´s always good to read that people progress. This shows that there is a way out.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

So great to hear about your progress!!

I also experienced that "off" feeling...almost like I am drunk...foggy minded...things look more flat, life feels more surreal...everything feels calculated and like I am living in this fabric of energy...as real or unreal as I want it to be.

My symptoms also greatly improved where I never thought about it, though I never felt like I was quite as sharp or fast as I used to be. There were time when I felt totally normal, and so distracted in my mind, I never thought about dp/dr anymore.

Recently that fuzzy, dream-like experience has returned....I am feeling less grounded and coordinated. I have thought and thought about this for some time, what is going on with me? Sometimes I feel like its some awakening I am going through, and its making me feel very unsettled. Or at least this unsettling feeling has really changed me as a person in coping with it...I am more gentle in my disposition and understanding.

Its WEIRD though.....the only difference is I don't panic over it anymore. I am trying once again to put it in the background!


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

I'm there too... I don't feel DP anymore (for abouth month now), i don't bother with stupid impossible questions, but life isn't so much fun now after DP (and it wasn't before, I'm old me). i feel depression, some discomfort, laziness..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like you;ve reached some acceptance and a level of staying in the moment, but completely recovered. you've still got the symptoms but you're handling them much better


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

I can relate to this


----------

